# Código Florestal Brasileiro



## Gerofil (6 Abr 2011 às 18:48)

*Apoie o Manifesto contra a Degradação do Cód. Florestal*

Reportagem em vídeo no Blogue GEROTEMPO

LEIA E ASSINE (aqui) O MANIFESTO ABAIXO. 

O documento já foi enviado aos deputados, e continuará sendo enviado com o acréscimo de assinaturas, assim como aos  senadores e à Presidente da República.

Manifesto Contra a Degradação do Código Florestal Brasileiro

As entidades e cidadãos abaixo assinados vêm, por meio deste, manifestar sua indignação e discordância com o Substitutivo de Projeto de Lei n°1.876/99 (que propõe novo texto e revoga a Lei n°4.771/65, do Código Florestal em vigência), de relatoria do Deputado Federal Aldo Rebelo, cuja eventual aprovação resultará em danos irreparáveis aos ambientes naturais e à qualidade de vida da população, transgredindo o disposto no caput do art. 225 da Constituição Federal. Através desta carta, portanto, firma-se clara oposição à aprovação do referido Substitutivo de PL.
Os ecossistemas naturais são a maior riqueza do Brasil. Graças a eles estão disponíveis serviços ambientais importantíssimos como: água potável, clima equilibrado, proteção de encostas e do solo, manutenção da vazão equilibrada dos rios, fornecimento de matérias primas e medicamentos. Para proteger este extraordinário patrimônio de recursos e serviços ambientais, existe o Código Florestal, atualmente considerada uma das melhores leis ambientais do mundo.
A despeito da legislação tão avançada, os recursos naturais brasileiros estão se esgotando pelo desrespeito à lei, o que acarreta grandes prejuízos à sociedade e às atividades econômicas em geral. Diante disso, reafirma-se o dever dos cidadãos brasileiros de coibir ações que possam aumentar o risco à proteção dos remanescentes de vegetação nativa e da biodiversidade, ou prejudicar ainda mais o equilíbrio das águas, do clima, das encostas e dos solos.
Seria irresponsabilidade calar-se diante de decisões tão abrangentes e que terão consequências desastrosas para o patrimônio natural e a qualidade de vida no Brasil. Não serão aceitas flexibilizações na legislação que promovam a supressão indevida da vegetação nativa (redução das Áreas de Preservação Permanente e de Reserva Legal).
Além disso, é absolutamente inadmissível a proposta de que desmatamentos e ocupações ilegais em áreas de proteção, praticados até 22 de julho de 2008, sejam anistiados, em detrimento de quem já cumpriu a lei. Da mesma forma não se pode aceitar o estabelecimento de programas permissivos de regularização ambiental, permitindo que áreas destinadas à proteção continuem sendo exploradas para atividades produtivas, a custa da degradação ambiental.
Adicionalmente, reforça-se a posição contrária à estadualização da legislação ambiental, que constava na primeira versão do referido Substitutivo de PL, e que é uma ardilosa armadilha dos mentores da proposta. É notório o fato de não haver a menor condição para que Estados recebam a autonomia para gerir seus territórios, pois a influência regional em algumas unidades da federação é tão intensa que impossibilitaria a existência de um regramento minimamente confiável e embasado técnica e cientificamente.
A aprovação do Substitutivo de Projeto de Lei 1.876/99, ou de qualquer outra proposta com semelhante teor, faria do Brasil o primeiro país no mundo a aprovar alteração legislativa menos protetiva ao ambiente. Além disso, o referido substitutivo atenta contra a Política Nacional do Meio Ambiente e contraria o compromisso firmado pelo País durante a 15ª Conferência das Nações Unidas sobre Mudança do Clima (COP15-dez/2009) em Copenhague, impossibilitando que a meta de redução de emissões por desmatamento seja atingida.
Ressalta-se que a proposta de reformulação do Código Florestal não foi redigida sobre sólida base técnico-científica. Ao contrário, a maioria das comunidades científicas não foi sequer consultada e a reformulação foi pautada prioritariamente em interesses unilaterais de determinados setores econômicos. Em decorrência disto, é sabido que a comunidade científica brasileira se encontra extremamente preocupada frente às mudanças propostas, tendo já divulgado diversos artigos de alerta para a população e para os representantes políticos. Igualmente, o Ministério Público Brasileiro, em seu papel de fiscalizador do cumprimento da legislação ambiental, também se manifestou publicamente contra a proposta.
Ante o exposto, as instituições e cidadãos abaixo assinados reforçam seu repúdio e posição contrária ao Substitutivo de Projeto de Lei n°1.876/99, assim como a qualquer alteração que remova ou reduza os níveis de proteção atualmente estabelecidos pelo Código Florestal e legislação complementar, atualmente vigentes.
Para assinar clique no link abaixo e envie email, de um em um seremos muitos:

ASSINE O MANIFESTO AQUI

Fonte: Sociedade Chauá


----------



## Gerofil (6 Abr 2011 às 18:56)

*Votação do Código Florestal será antecipada*

Com a manifestação ontem em Brasília, que reuniu cerca de 24 mil produtores rurais de todo o País, sendo 600 de 70 municípios sul-mato-grossenses, o presidente da Câmara dos Deputados, Marco Maia (PT), anunciou que o texto do novo Código Florestal será votado ainda este mês. Em discurso na Esplanada dos Ministérios, o governador André Puccinelli (PMDB), o único representa dos executivos estaduais, afirmou que o parlamentar sul-mato-grossense será considerado traidor caso não vote pela aprovação do texto.
O gestor estadual enfatizou em seu discurso que "o parlamentar que não votar, não será recebido de volta em Mato Grosso do Sul", destacou. "Somos consciente de que devemos preservar, mas não a custa da negação da ciência e da produção, queremos produção com alta produtividade. Nós podemos caminhar paralelamente com produção e preservação ambiental, basta que sigam o zoneamento que fizemos no estado", afirmou, referindo-se ao zoneamento agro-ecológico e econômico. 
"Estamos apreensivos com o fim do prazo para averbação em junho. O texto, da forma que está, não onera o produtor, o texto atende os anseios dos produtores", afirmou o produtor rural José Elnício Moreira de Souza, de Caarapó, que esteve em Brasília.
"O agropecuarista quer produzir de forma legal, com o desenvolvimento sustentável, o que nos proporciona o Código Florestal. Não há ninguém que mais defende o meio ambiente do que nós, os produtores rurais. Nós precisamos do meio ambiente", ressaltou Christiano Bortoloto, integrante do Sindicato Rural de Amambai. 
No período a tarde, a senadora Kátia Abreu (DEM-TO), que é presidente da Confederação da Agricultura e Pecuária do Brasil (CNA), reforçou o pedido de prioridade para votação do Projeto de Lei 1.876/99, que institui um novo Código Florestal. A senadora explicou que os produtores rurais não aceitam a edição de um novo decreto pelo Executivo. Ela se refere ao Decreto 7.029/09, que dá prazo até 11 de junho para a regularização das reservas legais. "Seria uma ofensa aos produtores rurais", disse. Kátia acrescentou que eles querem a votação do texto que tramita na Câmara.
Ontem, Maia, afirmou, em entrevista coletiva, que a câmara de negociação sobre as alterações no Código Florestal deverá prosseguir as discussões sobre o relatório do deputado Aldo Rebelo por mais 15 dias. Segundo ele, a proposta deverá ser votada pelo plenário ainda em abril, mesmo sem acordo.
A prorrogação dos trabalhos da câmara de negociação foi um pedido da ministra do Meio Ambiente, Izabella Teixeira. Em contrapartida, Maia pediu ao governo que prorrogue o decreto presidencial 7.029/09, que suspende as punições para proprietários rurais que desrespeitaram as leis ambientais. Esse decreto expira em 11 de junho.

Fonte: Correio do Estado

*Protestos esquentam debate sobre novo Código Florestal *







Representantes do agronegócio fizeram vários atos na terça-feira, em Brasília, para pressionar pela aprovação do projeto que revisa o Código Florestal. Segundo a Polícia Militar, 10 mil pessoas participaram da passeata e de uma missa campal. A CNA (Confederação da Agricultura e Pecuária do Brasil), que representa os agricultores, fala em 20 mil. Líderes do movimento ficaram frustrados com a posição do presidente da Câmara, Marco Maia (PT-RS), que quer aguardar o fim do debate em uma nova comissão especial para levar o novo código ao plenário. 
A falta de posição clara do governo sobre o tema também é um empecilho para a votação. Os ministérios do Meio Ambiente e da Agricultura têm divergências. Sentindo que os ambientalistas podem perder a queda de braço com os ruralistas, a ministra Izabella Teixeira (Meio Ambiente) esteve na Câmara e falou da possibilidade de estender o prazo do decreto presidencial, que vence em 11 de junho, para que os produtores façam a averbação (ou seja, a delimitação) de sua reserva legal. 
Izabella é contra o relatório de Aldo Rebelo (PCdoB-SP). Reclama, principalmente, da anistia que será concedida a pequenos agricultores que desmataram suas terras. Já o ministério da Agricultura é a favor do texto de Rebelo. Segundo o líder do governo na Câmara, Cândido Vaccarezza (PT-SP), o Planalto deve encerrar o impasse até o fim da semana. Ontem, Rebelo confirmou que vai retirar do seu substitutivo a "moratória do desmatamento". O artigo prevê período de cinco anos no qual não seria permitido o corte raso de floresta nativa para uso agropecuário. 
Outra mudança será a possibilidade de a reserva legal ser compensada no mesmo tipo de ambiente, mas em Estados diferentes. De acordo com Kátia Abreu, presidente da CNA, o projeto põe fim à "agonia de brasileiros". "Os mais de 24 mil agricultores vieram aqui para demonstrar o desespero de cada um. Deles, 99% estão com sua produção de alimento na ilegalidade."

MARIA CLARA CABRAL
ANA CAROLINA OLIVEIRA

Fonte: Folha.com


----------

